# What are some places you missed?



## Conrad2 (Jan 24, 2021)

What are some places you missed? It could be a park, museum, concert hall, restaurant, etcetera. The place can be closed temporarily, closed permanently, or open place you cannot visit right now, but want to.


----------



## Conrad2 (Jan 24, 2021)

River Oaks Bookstore in my hometown. I used to visit it when I was a child. Really sad to hear that it was closed. 

Businesses, especially the small locally owned ones, are having a rough time.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Probably the shops closest to home that is shut/limited opening hours. It's sad to see the local area quiet down a lot.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Belle Isle Zoo on an island in the Detroit River. It was closed almost two decades ago. Took the kids there when they were small. Most of the zoo was viewed from the boardwalk. They had a spider exhibit up front. 
https://abandonedplaygrounds.com/20...of-detroit-16-photographs-of-the-detroit-zoo/


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I do miss a lot, however I don't give in, just stay calm.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Museums and the local thrift shops.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

York City Centre - such a beautiful place to walk round, and only 13 miles away, but we've been obeying the rules. 
We particularly miss the river banks and the Museum Gardens.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

*Conservatory at Matthaei Botanical Gardens* in Dexter, Michigan. It is part of the University of Michigan and I had a plant lab there in college. We like to go every winter and walk around as there are several areas and it is warm and vibrant with plant life. But I am sure there are COVID restrictions now.


----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

Brownsea Island in Poole Harbour, owned by the National Trust and also has a wild life centre which has a number of "hides" for photographing mainly birds on the lagoon at the east end of the island, also home to red squirrels, one of only 2 sites in the South of England that still has any, grey squirrels have taken over elsewhere. A few deer and in summer plenty of butterflies dragon and damsel flies. Quite heavily wooded but plenty of pathways.
A collage of pics I took there a few years ago, the lagoon, an Avocet, a pair of gulls, and a jackdaw









Back in 1907 it was the site of Baden Powells first Boy scout camp and now has an outdoor centre carrying his name
Google maps even got their street cameras over there, but it looks as though they went in the winter months, however it gives an idea of the surroundings.

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/place/Brownsea+Island/@50.6915741,-1.9683654,1433m/data=!3m1!1e3!4m5!3m4!1s0x4873a73c8945fffb:0x9b39757c2a388ab4!8m2!3d50.6912513!4d-1.9739012


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Right now, California. My wife and I need to see her father, who lives, there, but California is pretty strict right now, even recommending a 10-day quarantine upon arrival. Maybe if we can get a vaccine, we can start to think about it.


----------



## GraemeG (Jun 30, 2009)

First time I was in Europe the Trevi Fountain was completely scaffolded. And the Elgin Marbles in the British Museum were also in a wing closed for refurbishment. Those were the main 'misses' I can recall - things I expected to see but couldn't. Picked them up on a later trip.
On the other hand, everyone needs to visit Venice at least twice, because _something_ will be closed/under restoration on every trip. You need multiple visits to collect them all.
And you do revisit places to discover that something is now closed - or scaffolded - that you've seen before. Lots of things in that category.
Plus you need to visit the Sagrada Familia every couple of decades - just to see how it's coming along.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

A disheveled bookshop in Otley, heaped with redundant volumes in need of a loving home for their old age, and a proprietor who loves books more than people, understands them, and tends to round prices down.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

My local library. You can order books online and they are delivered, but you can't browse the stacks. They allow a few people at a time to sit at tables for an hour at a time to use the internet only. The library hours are greatly reduced too.


----------



## Conrad2 (Jan 24, 2021)

I missed Kaboom Books. It was a great source for finding out of print and lightly used books, and the owner was knowledge. Despite looking (Pre-covid19) for a bookstore in my new city that can match or exceed my experience at Kaboom, so far I come up empty. Now I have to settle for my kindle.

When I'm back in my hometown, I shall revisit the shop.









Oliver, the store cat.


----------



## WNvXXT (Nov 22, 2020)

The beach. Swimming in the ocean.


----------



## Conrad2 (Jan 24, 2021)

WNvXXT said:


> The beach. Swimming in the ocean.


I also missed the beach. In my new town, you have to drive at least 2 hours to go to a decent beach, and now because of Covid-19, I practice social distancing by avoiding going outside unless it's necessary.

Sometimes, when I really missed the beach, I looked up videos of beach resorts or beach ambience sound, trying to trick my eye and ear to take my mind to another place.









One thing I missed about the beach is that a hour away from my hometown was Galveston, a seaside city, there were establishments that would cooked your caught fish. My father used to take me onto fishing trips, and after we caught the fish for the day, we would go to one of those places and for a small fee they cooked the fish on the spot. I do wonder if those places still existed, as the last time I been to Galveston, it was very "touristy" and most of the small businesses there were run out by big development projects.


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

I miss several things. Concerts most of all, it's been about a year now. Just recently I found a video on YouTube of one of the first concerts I ever went to. That was nine years ago. 

It's also sad seeing the local mall continue to lose stores. They were losing businesses even before covid, but they've lost a bunch in the past year. I question how much longer it will be around.

There have also been several local restaurants that have closed over the past year. My family and I will miss them.


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

SixFootScowl said:


> *Conservatory at Matthaei Botanical Gardens* in Dexter, Michigan. It is part of the University of Michigan and I had a plant lab there in college. We like to go every winter and walk around as there are several areas and it is warm and vibrant with plant life. But I am sure there are COVID restrictions now.


Man, that sounds like a great place! That reminds me, the college I go to also has an amazing greenhouse with many interesting plants. I went there a few times before I actually went to college. It's currently only open to people who work there though. I keep telling the plant science freshman about it and that they really should see it when it opens.


----------



## perempe (Feb 27, 2014)

I miss the Grand Hall of Liszt Academy. I used to go to Müpa as well, but no emotional ties.


----------



## Conrad2 (Jan 24, 2021)

adriesba said:


> It's also sad seeing the local mall continue to lose stores. They were losing businesses even before covid, but they've lost a bunch in the past year. I question how much longer it will be around.
> 
> There have also been several local restaurants that have closed over the past year. My family and I will miss them.


I feel the same. There was a mall that was very near my old house, West Oak Mall. It was good neighborhood hangout spot. But due to lax security, a recession, and changing consumer behavior, gradually the mall fell into a decline and ownership switched hands a couple of times. It went from valuing 100 million to 15 million in less than a decade. The last time I been there was the empty anchor store sites, several stands selling "timeshare" plans, a medical school of all places, and a small church. Really sad seeing it went from having Macy, Dillard, and Sears to its current place. Only the movie theater is doing well before the pandamic. 








I missed Maxim, a French restaurant. It was the 1st restaurant to introduce fine French cuisine in my hometown and was named as "the restaurant of the century" by the Texas Tribune. It was closed due to changing consumer taste and the owner's retirement. At least that restaurant closing has a silver lining.









When I was living in Japan for a short time, I discovered Hidemi Sugino, a bakery shop. It made the best pastries I ever have tasted. The pastry was moist and airy, the flavor was well balanced, each ingredient complemented each other, and most of all, it was delicious. I hoped they're doing ok. If I ever returning to Japan, that place will be circled, highlighted, and underlined on my itinerary.


----------



## Chilham (Jun 18, 2020)

Sushi. Just sushi.


----------



## Eclectic Al (Apr 23, 2020)

The place I miss is a place called Normality.
My worry is that as one concern wanes, another one pops up, puts normality on a wagon, and drives it a bit further away.
More concretely, supermarkets without masks - that's my test. I like going round supermarkets, but not if doing so exposes me to "worry triggers". Hence, I just get deliveries at the moment and really miss a stroll around the fresh meat section.


----------



## Conrad2 (Jan 24, 2021)

Chilham said:


> Sushi. Just sushi.


Yep, I also miss going out to sushi restaurants.

There is a restaurant named Sushi Miyagi which was located in Chinatown in my hometown and I really enjoyed dinning there. The restaurant is run by an elderly Japanese couple and it had a homey atmosphere to it. Although it didn't made the best sushi (but still good) I have tasted, I feel comfortable in the restaurant and it was a neighborhood staple. It did have odd hours though. 









The best sushi I have ever tasted was at Sushi Sugita in Tokyo. The minimalistic setting complemented the simple yet refined nigiri sushi prepared by the chef. What I notice when dining out at "authentic" Japanese restaurant is that the chef tried to preserve the natural flavor of the food he is preparing and his preparation is done to accentuate the flavor. In short, he tried not to mask the flavor. Unlike other high restaurant, where the chefs tend to be stiff, Sugita-san was lovely and surprisingly even charismatic despite not speaking English. It was the best place I have tasted sushi as he bring out flavors out of fishes such as bonito that I didn't know even existed. I would love to come back despite its expensive price tag as I think it's worth it. 









I was planning out to check out sushi restaurants near my new area but the pandemic quickly halted my plan. I have to make do with my amateur cooking to make my own sushi when I in the mood for it.


----------



## Conrad2 (Jan 24, 2021)

Eclectic Al said:


> The place I miss is a place called Normality.
> My worry is that as one concern wanes, another one pops up, puts normality on a wagon, and drives it a bit further away.
> More concretely, supermarkets without masks - that's my test. I like going round supermarkets, but not if doing so exposes me to "worry triggers". Hence, I just get deliveries at the moment and really miss a stroll around the fresh meat section.


I also missed going to the market, an once normal activity turned to an anxiety-riddled task. At least the stores are much more calmer, where beforehand crowds fight each other for toilet paper and hoard it up. Maskless people continues to be a problem in my area, thus leading me to not going to the supermarket, and like you I used deliver services, but I also used curbside pickup.

What I miss most is the farmer markets. Despite there were some instance of bad actors, I was able to get food such as kohlrabi, muskmelon, heritage chicken and others that I won't find at HEB or central market. My favorite farmer market was Urban Harvest East Side Farmers Market, as it was the largest one and I love walking around to see the different offering, although I like to visit other farmer markets as there were some vendors whose product I really like but they only have it at a different place. After moving away, I was planning to find another farmer market, but now that has to be postpone. 









Another store that I missed is Airline Seafood, which have high quality seafood offerings and also carters to the top restaurants in my hometown. It was my choice for getting my fish. It's a bit more expensive than the grocery store chains, but I pay the extra penny as I'm paying less for the fish that are served by high end restaurant which sourced their seafood from this place. The only thing bad about the place, is that it has a small parking lot which make it difficult to find a spot to park. 









For now, I have to settle with curbside pickup and frozen food delivery for items that are not available for curbside packing.


----------



## Conrad2 (Jan 24, 2021)

Sorry for bumping up my own thread as it's not sportsmanlike. Hope that all will at the most, like reading my post, or at least, tolerate it. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Landmark's River Oaks Theatre








This theater in my hometown is set to close at the end of this month. It has a very special place in my memory as my family would take me there to see movies. It is also the last remaining art deco theater in the area. The last surviving competitor (not talking about cinemas like AMC or Cinemark) become a Trader Joe store which was a fate kinder to the others who has been bulldozed. I will truly miss it and cherished the found memories I have of it. Hopefully, another theater will take it place, but I highly doubt it as the theater industry is going through a difficult time.


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

Conrad2 said:


> I feel the same. There was a mall that was very near my old house, West Oak Mall. It was good neighborhood hangout spot. But due to lax security, a recession, and changing consumer behavior, gradually the mall fell into a decline and ownership switched hands a couple of times. It went from valuing 100 million to 15 million in less than a decade. The last time I been there was the empty anchor store sites, several stands selling "timeshare" plans, a medical school of all places, and a small church. Really sad seeing it went from having Macy, Dillard, and Sears to its current place. Only the movie theater is doing well before the pandamic.
> 
> I missed Maxim, a French restaurant. It was the 1st restaurant to introduce fine French cuisine in my hometown and was named as "the restaurant of the century" by the Texas Tribune. It was closed due to changing consumer taste and the owner's retirement. At least that restaurant closing has a silver lining.
> 
> When I was living in Japan for a short time, I discovered Hidemi Sugino, a bakery shop. It made the best pastries I ever have tasted. The pastry was moist and airy, the flavor was well balanced, each ingredient complemented each other, and most of all, it was delicious. I hoped they're doing ok. If I ever returning to Japan, that place will be circled, highlighted, and underlined on my itinerary.


Not sure how I missed this post. But yes, it's been disappointing seeing all the stores leave. The mall in my area has lost several of its biggest stores also. I remember when I was a kid there were two toy stores there, but they've been gone for over a decade. In just the past two or so years, Macy's, Bon Ton, and Sear's have all left. Those were some of the mall's largest stores, but many smaller ones have also left or are leaving, such as the Game Stop and Yankee Candle store among various others. And I've heard that the Regal Cinema there might never come back.

Things got complicated with the restaurants around here. Due to the way the area was divided, if there were too many covid cases, certain restaurants would have to be closed while others only like a mile away could open. Lots of people were angry about this. Some places lost business and had to close permanently, but recently the ones that survived seem to be doing better. Of course, I think takeout has been really popular recently.

When covid is over, I really want to go to this one restaurant a couple hours away that has some amazing pasta fagioli. That was the best soup I've ever had!



Conrad2 said:


> Sorry for bumping up my own thread as it's not sportsmanlike. Hope that all will at the most, like reading my post, or at least, tolerate it.
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Landmark's River Oaks Theatre
> ...


That's sad to hear. These are places where we make so many great memories!  I already mentioned the theater in the mall that may not reopen, but there is also a small local theater that my family worries won't be the same. It recently changed hands, and though it hasn't been permanently closed as far as we know, my family and I have our doubts about the new management.

The local drive-in theater seems to be doing well though since people can go there and be socially distanced in their cars.


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

Actually, my hometown in general makes me really sad. Several notable people came from here, spent time here, or passed through the town (including a composer several on this site will know). I believe at least two US Presidents stayed in hotels here. It had several thriving industries and many businesses. But when times changed, the city didn't move with the times. Many, many, many businesses closed because the things they made their business on became outdated. Tons of small stores couldn't compete with large ones elsewhere. Certain industries like railroads (and typewriter production curiously) declined or ended. And disastrous flooding really sealed the deal. 

I've gone to the historical society and read things and looked at pictures, and so much has changed. What sounded like a happy place is not so much anymore. And I am too young to have experienced any of this. About 80 or so years ago, the newspaper here would have simple stories, things that make us giggle today, like so-and-so went on vacation, so-and-so had a family reunion, some rowdy children were throwing stones. Now headlines are things like so-and-so arrested for welfare, tax, or some other fraud, police bust a drug dealer, a shooting is investigated, dead body found by the bike trail. It seems like these stories get repeated the next year too but with different people. 

There are also several really fancy houses and old retail buildings, vestiges of previous times, that are now falling into disrepair. One place that was put on the National Register of Historic Places is now an empty lot. The city's population is shrinking too. Lot's of people here feel the same way I do about this, but I don't think anyone knows what to do about it. It's interesting how all around the city one gets a sense that the people here live for what the city once was. Local history is really celebrated here. I guess I miss something I can never even know since I didn't experience it.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I am saddened that Sears just closed last year. Before that it was K-Mart. And way back in the 1990s it was Montgomery Ward that closed. I will miss those stores. Also, if I go way back to the 1960s and 1970s we had a store called Corvettes. It was a department store, but they had a record department. So did Hudsons budget store in Dearborn, MI. I bought some of my first records there, Stones' Out of our Heads. the Animals' Animalization. Then there was Harmony House where I bought a lot of records in the 1980s. All gone. But we still have a great record store that I hope to visit again, Dearborn Music:


----------



## Conrad2 (Jan 24, 2021)

adriesba said:


> Not sure how I missed this post. But yes, it's been disappointing seeing all the stores leave. The mall in my area has lost several of its biggest stores also. I remember when I was a kid there were two toy stores there, but they've been gone for over a decade. In just the past two or so years, Macy's, Bon Ton, and Sear's have all left. Those were some of the mall's largest stores, but many smaller ones have also left or are leaving, such as the Game Stop and Yankee Candle store among various others. And I've heard that the Regal Cinema there might never come back.


I'm sorry to hear that your mall is devastated. Surprisingly, in my hometown, some of the malls are jam-packed according to my relatives. I feel ambivalent about this, as their spending keeps some of the more vulnerable businesses solvent, yet I feel uneasy about their behavior as we are in the middle of a pandemic. In addition, closed businesses numbers appear to be disproportionate, where in less affluent areas, businesses seem to close left and right, while the wealthier parts seem to be less affected. I hope that my observation is not widespread.

I haven't visited the two malls near my new place, to practice social distancing, but from reading the news and passing by, the place appears to be crowded. But they appeared to be an outlier as everywhere else, businesses are going through a difficult time. Another outlier is that one of them has a Ritz-Carlton hotel within the complex, which was the 1st time I saw such a hotel attached to a mall.

One mall store that I did missed was The Nature Company store. I don't recall if it was in my hometown, but I remember the storefront design to be pleasing and the toys there sell over there was interesting to me. They sold scientific toys, telescopes, artwork, fossils, minerals and gems, and books. They were bought by Discovery and soon folded. It was well better than Rainforest Cafe which I found to be too loud, offering nothing interesting for non-tourist, and the food wasn't that good (The Nature Company wasn't a restaurant). 










> Things got complicated with the restaurants around here. Due to the way the area was divided, if there were too many covid cases, certain restaurants would have to be closed while others only like a mile away could open. Lots of people were angry about this. Some places lost business and had to close permanently, but recently the ones that survived seem to be doing better. Of course, I think takeout has been really popular recently.
> 
> When covid is over, I really want to go to this one restaurant a couple hours away that has some amazing pasta fagioli. That was the best soup I've ever had!


Yes, I agree that the lack of consistency has generated some anger. I heard from my folks back home in Texas, that the lifting of the mask mandate has led to trouble as businesses have to make their own individual decision regarding their covid-19 protocol which may alienate some of their customers. In some extreme cases, it has led to death threats and vandalism. Because of this, some establishments have experienced a drop in traffic while others are crowded to the neck.

A small tangent, if you or anyone else reading this are ordering takeout from your local restaurants, I suggest ordering directly from the place by phone, as services such as Grubhub take a staggering 20-30% of your order into their own bottom line. It would help your local businesses more. Tangent over.

Hopefully, once the pandemic is over, the economy and businesses will recover. I can't wait to go back to normal times before it becomes the extraordinary time. I planned to visit the National Gallery of Art.



> That's sad to hear. These are places where we make so many great memories!  I already mentioned the theater in the mall that may not reopen, but there is also a small local theater that my family worries won't be the same. It recently changed hands, and though it hasn't been permanently closed as far as we know, my family and I have our doubts about the new management.
> 
> The local drive-in theater seems to be doing well though since people can go there and be socially distanced in their cars.


Yes, a lot of places where memories I made are closed. That BBQ shack where we have family gatherings is closed. The mom and pop business whose owner gave me free candy as a kid is closed. The arcade where my friend and I hang out is also closed.

The Landmark's River Oaks Theater that I mentioned changed hands three years ago to the Cohen Media. Perhaps the frequent change of ownership of that theater contributed to its demise. Also, that theater was about to close in 2006 if it wasn't for a community intervention. It's a long shot, but maybe another community action can save it. Beside the distinctive facade, I also worry about the relief that adorn the screen. Hopefully, after the theater is closed the relief is preserved. Here's a picture of the "Land" and "Sea" relief. 








I haven't visited a local drive-in theater yet, but I heard they're doing well. One of my relatives has visited one, and there were food trucks that were operated by local restaurants or small local businesses that specialize in a food good like flavored popcorn. From the photo it appears everyone is socially distanced. Perhaps drive in theater is a viable option for individuals and business.


----------



## Conrad2 (Jan 24, 2021)

adriesba said:


> Actually, my hometown in general makes me really sad. Several notable people came from here, spent time here, or passed through the town (including a composer several on this site will know). I believe at least two US Presidents stayed in hotels here. It had several thriving industries and many businesses. But when times changed, the city didn't move with the times. Many, many, many businesses closed because the things they made their business on became outdated. Tons of small stores couldn't compete with large ones elsewhere. Certain industries like railroads (and typewriter production curiously) declined or ended. And disastrous flooding really sealed the deal.
> 
> I've gone to the historical society and read things and looked at pictures, and so much has changed. What sounded like a happy place is not so much anymore. And I am too young to have experienced any of this. About 80 or so years ago, the newspaper here would have simple stories, things that make us giggle today, like so-and-so went on vacation, so-and-so had a family reunion, some rowdy children were throwing stones. Now headlines are things like so-and-so arrested for welfare, tax, or some other fraud, police bust a drug dealer, a shooting is investigated, dead body found by the bike trail. It seems like these stories get repeated the next year too but with different people.


It's tragic that a place so rich in heritage and history can be so poor now. I have visited Baltimore for a business trip, and before going there, I read several books about its rich history, learning that it was the birthplace of the U.S. national anthem. However, when arriving there, I was shocked to see that its downtown was filled with decaying Ango-Italianate houses and the streets being deserted. I asked a local where is everyone, and his response is that "they come out at night." Turns out there were drug addicts living in the abandoned houses. It's very sad as the houses reminded me of London's Kensington area, which is one of the most affluent areas in the London Metro area.

Baltimore:









Kensington: 









Upon further research, I found that most of the middle and upper residents of the city fled the city as part of "white flight" to suburbs such as Columbia. It's distressing to see urban decay in action.



> There are also several really fancy houses and old retail buildings, vestiges of previous times, that are now falling into disrepair. One place that was put on the National Register of Historic Places is now an empty lot. The city's population is shrinking too. Lot's of people here feel the same way I do about this, but I don't think anyone knows what to do about it. It's interesting how all around the city one gets a sense that the people here live for what the city once was. Local history is really celebrated here. I guess I miss something I can never even know since I didn't experience it.


I also have this feeling. During the 1970s to 1980s, before I was born or when I was an infant, a lot of historical buildings in my hometown were destroyed or bulldozed. One example came to mind was the Shamrock hotel which was built by an oil tycoon. Although it was a vanity project, from reading old newspaper clips, I start to perceive it was an establishment that was integral to the city's past. However it was torn down as it wasn't profitable. For many residents, it signals the end of the "cowboy oil tycoon" era and the arrival of an uncertain future.









Thankfully the community came together and started to push for preservation of historical sites leading to places on the National Register of Historic Places, such as Rice Hotel, to be saved. The Rice Hotel was important to me personally, as it was where my uncle got marry before it close in 1977. After a series of failed private attempts, it finally became an apartment in 1998. 









I'm deeply saddened that the same restoration efforts didn't happen or work in your hometown. I hope that one day your hometowns and other towns that have a rich heritage and history can be restored to their former glory.


----------



## Conrad2 (Jan 24, 2021)

Conrad2 said:


> Landmark's River Oaks Theatre
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Update*: There is a local led action to revive the theater. This came after the landowner of the property is merging with another real estate company, and the organization hope to convince the new group to reopen the theater perhaps under different ownership and through lobbying local officials.

Here's an article published today by the Houston Chronicle:


> Friends of River Oaks Theatre, a group dedicated to preserving the movie theater that was closed March 25 after landlord Weingarten Realty and operator Landmark Theatres failed to come to a lease agreement, has launched a new website to encourage more support to save the Art Deco building built in 1939.
> 
> The site, saveriveroakstheatre.org, went live today which just also happens to be World Art Deco Day. It offers ways to help the save the building as a theater, has a link to a gofundme page to raise funds for laid-off River Oaks Theatre staff and features a donate page for those who want to financially support their cause. The site acknowledges as "supporters and advisors" directors Richard Linklater and Wes Anderson as well as musician Bun B.
> 
> ...


Hopefully this effect will be successful in reopening the theater like past efforts.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Ingélou said:


> York City Centre - such a beautiful place to walk round, and only 13 miles away, but we've been obeying the rules.
> We particularly miss the river banks and the Museum Gardens.


This brings back memories. I was there in 2016.


----------

